# Church search upstate NY



## Gesetveemet (May 22, 2008)

I have searched and searched and doubt I'll find one but here goes. Looking for a Reformed church preferably Dutch type liturgy but can go Presbyterian (not Baptist) for possible membership if they'll have us or even to visit from time to time. Upstate NY has a rich heritage what a shame you can not find a good church within a hundred miles. 

12401-1503 Area code
90 miles north of NYC


Thanks,


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 22, 2008)

There are some RPCNA congregations listed here:

RPCNA Locations


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 22, 2008)

PCA CHURCHES IN NEW YORK:

http://http://www.pcahistory.org/churches/newyork.html


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 22, 2008)

Apparently most of the Dutch moved from New Amsterdam (New York) to Michigan. See this link: http://http://reformed.net/church/timeline.shtml


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 22, 2008)

You are 64 miles (+/-) from the OPC in Schenectady, 85 from Amsterdam, NY or Newtown, CT, 90 from Westchester.

If its any consolation, I used to drive 70-80 miles to the nearest OPC, which was basically the nearest *anything* Reformed, when I lived in upstate NY (well north of your area, other side of Adirondacks), so I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 22, 2008)

There is an ARP in Ballston Spa just north of Schenectady.

Rev. Charles H. Roberts D.Min., Pastor
Ballston Center Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church
58 Charlton Rd
Ballston Spa NY 12020

518-885-7312


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 22, 2008)

There is an RP church in Housatonic Mass. that I have preached at. It is a small plant and one family drives east from Albany. It is a VERY godly group and they have great fellowship all Lord's Day. 

Email me privately if you want contact info. If I lived in the area, I would be more than pleased with worshipping with them each Lord's Day. I wrote a report for my congregation the last time I preached there- if you are interested in it, I can email it to you. 

A very great congregation with a heart for the Gospel in New England. 

[email protected]


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 22, 2008)

I google mapped it- it is only 34 miles. 

Here is their website! Tell them I said hello if you go.


----------



## beej6 (May 22, 2008)

Your best bet is to look north though I'm not sure how far (presbyterian? ) you are willing to go. Schenectady has an OPC. Ballston Spa has an ARP. There are several PCAs in the Capital District area.

Or... How about this URC?
***
Hudson Valley United Reformed Church
Warwick, New York, U.S.A.
Affiliated with: Classis Eastern United States
Important Dates: Organized 2004, Joined URCNA 2004.
Worship Service Times: Sundays 9:30 AM and 7:30 PM.
Address: 120 Ledge Road, Middletown, New York 10940, U.S.A.
Telephone: (Voice and Fax) (845) 386-3155

E-Mail: [email protected]

Minister: Rev. Kevin Hossink
****

Blessings,


----------



## beej6 (May 22, 2008)

good one, Nathan! I was about to search in MA but you beat me to it!


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I google mapped it- it is only 34 miles.
> 
> Here is their website! Tell them I said hello if you go.



I went to the website...frankly, I like the church. I'd give it a try. None closer, right? Pastor looks like a nice young man. Graduate of WTS-West.


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## beej6 (May 23, 2008)

(I grew up in and around NYC, went to school in Schenectady and Albany too before moving to California. This was way before I knew the Lord, or even what Presbyterian meant except for old NYC churches.)


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 23, 2008)

Gesetveemet said:


> Thank you all for the replies. . . .



So far it looks like one of these. All seem reasonably sound so I don't think there will be any monkey business and all are between 70 and 80 miles away.  I'm partial to the one in Warwick then to the one in Massachusetts. My wife is interested in the HR church because she thinks they may wear head coverings.

Berkshire Reformed Presbyterian Church
Housatonic, Massachusetts 
Rev. Brent England

HVURC New York
Warwick, New York 
Pastor Kevin Hossink

Heritage Reformed Congregation of NJ
Franklin Lakes, NJ 
Pastor Lipsy 

Thanks again for trying to help.


----------

